# LG's Wallpaper Television Set to Ship Soon



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nearly two years ago, we reported on a seemingly impossible tech invention revealed by LG Electronics called “wallpaper television.” It was an ultra-thin OLED screen that affixed itself to a wall using a thin magnetic mat. At the time, LG indicated the technology would likely be applied to wearable screen and vehicle dashboard segments, with an outside possibility of finding its way into consumer homes. Frankly, the possible seemed nearly impossible, and LG’s gorgeous Picture on Glass OLED televisions stole the show during 2016. The idea of a wallpaper television simply became an afterthought. 

Heading into the end of the year, however, the rumor mill began to suggest that LG was poised to reintroduce its wallpaper design at CES 2017. And, the company did not disappoint, officially revealing a new flagship “Signature” line called the W-Series. It features Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos sound, and a razor-thin “Picture on Wall” design. 

Yes, folks, they’ve done it. LG is officially bringing the wallpaper design to market. And if you’re skeptical about this being a gimmick, take note now: it’s not. In fact, Best Buy already has the W-Series’ first model (65-inch OLED65W7P) listed for pre-order. A 75-inch model will also be available (but at a later date).

“Led by the LG SIGNATURE OLED TV W-series, our TV lineup at CES 2017 demonstrates our commitment to innovation and leadership in OLED and the premium TV market globally,” said Tim Alessi, head of product marketing at LG Electronics USA. “With Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos integrated into our newest OLED products, viewers can recapture the magic of the cinema and experience their favorite movies with their original clarity, depth and imagination intact.” 










_ David VanderWaal (VP Marketing) introduces LG’s W-Series at CES 2017
_​

Stands need not apply for the W-Series, as it does indeed attach directly to a flat magnetic mounting system. It’s so flat that the television and mounting system protrude mere millimeters from the surface of the wall. The brains of the television are housed in a fancy looking speaker bar system that also offers four HDMI and three USB input slots. A flat minimalized cable connects the bar to the television.

LG says that W-Series meets (and possibly exceeds) the picture performance offered by LG’s 2016 OLED models, which is incredible considering its overall thickness. And of course it offers both HDR10 and Dolby Vision support, in addition to the new backward-compatible HLG HDR standard (which, like HDR10, offers 10-bit color).

The technical merits of OLED are absolutely off the charts, and if your eyes haven’t been treated to one of LG’s OLEDs displaying 4K with HDR, then drop what you’re doing and find a demo. It truly is mind melting. The thought that LG has made a consumer set so incredibly thin and lightweight (the 65-inch weighs only 17-pounds) is flat out amazing.

Is it possible to put in an order for a 110-inch cinemascope sized wall mount screen, please?

One can only dream.

The 65-inch OLED65W7P should begin shipping in March and is currently priced at $7,999.

_Image Credits: LG Electronics_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Only $8000 for a display like this is really not that bad at all! Still out of my reach but certainly many people could jump in on this soon. The creative side of me has all sorts of uses for a display like this. Is it bendable? could it be warped around a large round post for example or mounted on a curved surface?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it has some bend... but is only meant to be mounted flat.

The price drop on this tech is going to happen fairly quickly. I wouldn't be surprised to see it at less than half this cost near the end of 2018.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah this is cool and like other displays the price will certainly drop quickly....I hope.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I don't think the price will drop by half. I would think that it'll likely be closer to $6000 nearing 2018.

I could be wrong though!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> I don't think the price will drop by half. I would think that it'll likely be closer to $6000 nearing 2018.
> 
> I could be wrong though!


We'll have to wait and see what the competition brings... you could be right...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> I think it has some bend... but is only meant to be mounted flat.


This particular TV might only be able to bend somewhat, but OLED panels in general are capable of far more. I've been following this technology for the last decade - no exaggeration - and the ways you can manipulate the display material are amazing. Brilliant colors, low battery draw, malleable, impervious to shock (think phones that no longer shatter when dropped). There are few downside's to OLED, on the consumer side anyway. Manufacturing yields on larger panels can be challenging, but soon that should be a thing of the past.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the larger panel size yields improving. While it doesn't necessarily affect me since 65" is plenty big for my space, that will only drive cost for these TVs down lower.

I also am looking forward to seeing how Sony's Bravia OLEDs are priced and how LG will be responding to them, especially if they are equal or lower priced.

Every time I look at pictures of the W series I am just in awe.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Funny, I was thinking the other way, like "I wonder if someone will make a 50" that will be more affordable..." because the only place in the house I'll really benefit from a thin display is the bedroom, where it would be mounted in a high traffic area that I could see myself constantly bumping into if it stuck 3 or 4" out into the room. Something like this would be perfect, but I'm afraid my "bedroom TV" budget isn't quite up as high as $8k. :|


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It is completely awesome gear... I would love to see LG release a panel system that competes with projectors. I can't even begin to imagine the awesomeness that a 120" screen would offer.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to see a wall sized one that is AT...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Owen Bartley said:


> Funny, I was thinking the other way, like "I wonder if someone will make a 50" that will be more affordable..." because the only place in the house I'll really benefit from a thin display is the bedroom, where it would be mounted in a high traffic area that I could see myself constantly bumping into if it stuck 3 or 4" out into the room. Something like this would be perfect, but I'm afraid my "bedroom TV" budget isn't quite up as high as $8k. :|


You could mount it on the ceiling... how cool would that be?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

If all goes as promised we'll receive our first allocation of 65" W7 Wallpaper 2017 OLED TV the end of February. Hope to see HTF members stop by for a demo.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You must be excited!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes sir!! :yes:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Not that I am in the market for a TV this expensive but I really do wish that the electronics were not bundled within a soundbar. Offer an optional normal component sized box that does the same thing for people that have no place to stick that bar and no desire to use TV speakers. I have no clue what the speakers in my 5 yr old plasma even sound like and if I purchased that OLED it would likely be the same.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

typ44q said:


> Not that I am in the market for a TV this expensive but I really do wish that the electronics were not bundled within a soundbar. Offer an optional normal component sized box that does the same thing for people that have no place to stick that bar and no desire to use TV speakers. I have no clue what the speakers in my 5 yr old plasma even sound like and if I purchased that OLED it would likely be the same.


In this case, the soundbar houses the brains of the TV, too... so might be impossible to escape.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Todd Anderson said:


> In this case, the soundbar houses the brains of the TV, too... so might be impossible to escape.


Right but what I was getting at is offer the "brains" in a regular box that can be put on a component rack or shelf with the rest of your equipment.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I see your point. I guess they manufacturer to the masses and in this case you'd be stuck with a soundbar. 

Didn't Pioneer make TVs with an external box?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Todd Anderson said:


> I see your point. I guess they manufacturer to the masses and in this case you'd be stuck with a soundbar.
> 
> *Didn't Pioneer make TVs with an external box?*


Yes! they had a media receiver box that connected to their Elite pro tv's which is essentially what I was talking about for the LG. It is a lot easier to hide something like that compared to that giant sound bar.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

glad to see this becuase it will only continue to drive down OLED cost. I think next XMAS will be a super time to buy a nice 65inch OLED for around 2K


----------



## Sebastian Piest (Jan 23, 2017)

I would definitely like to have one of those!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

fschris said:


> glad to see this becuase it will only continue to drive down OLED cost. I think next XMAS will be a super time to buy a nice 65inch OLED for around 2K


I think that is pretty reasonable and about the price point for me to replace my plasma.


----------

